#  Nachrichten >   Suchtstatistik: Zahl der Drogentoten in Deutschland ist gestiegen >

## zeit.de

Die Deutschen nehmen mehr harte Drogen. Das zeigen neue Zahlen des Bundesgesundheitsministeriums. Insgesamt starben im vergangenen Jahr 1449 Menschen durch Rauschmittel  Weiterlesen...   *Information:* 
In diesem Forum gehen direkte Antworten auf Nachrichten 
meist ungelesen unter. Am besten Sie erstellen ein eigenes 
Thema in einem unserer passenden Foren, wenn Sie über
diese Nachricht diskutieren möchten.

----------

